# MEGA Problem mit Windows Start / Explorer.exe futsch?



## mirscho (29. Juni 2006)

Halli Hallo!

Kurz und bündig: Windows läd...ich kann die Maus bewegen und auch Programme starten (sonst könnte ich nicht ins I-net).

Problem: Ich kann weder eine Systemwiederherstellung, noch ein AntiVirusProgramm starten.
größeres Problem: Der Desktop wird nicht angezeigt...Explorer.exe startet nicht...Desktop reagiert nicht auf Maustasten...

Frage: Was ist da los? Wie kann ich das beheben? Morgen (heute) brauche ich diese Kiste und jez so ein Problem...
PANIK!!


----------



## Sinac (29. Juni 2006)

Könnte entweder ein Windows Problem sein (probier mal mit der Setup CD zu reparieren) oder halt etwas in Richtung Virus, das kannst du am besten mit nem Live Linux checken.


----------



## d-Stench (30. Juni 2006)

Dein Windows-Explorer (falls dieser gemeint) kannst du auch über die Tastenkombination:
[WindowsTaste]+E starten.

Aber die Idee mit Linux Live-CD glaub ich ist die einfachste (ich würd nicht drauf kommen). Bevor du evtl. formatieren musst. Die Frage ist nur, ob du dein Brennprogramm starten kannst!


----------



## metalgear (30. Juni 2006)

Anstatt einem Live Linux würde ich Dir eher zu einem Windows von CD raten - da Du so die gleichen Strukturen nutzen kannst. Für einen "System-Externen" Virenscann reicht aber auch die *Ultimate Boot Disk* mit aktuellen Signaturen der Scanner aus. 

Und wie ist das eingentlich mit Linux' Kompatibilität zu NTFS - mal ganz zu Schweigen von den Rechten?


----------



## mirscho (2. Juli 2006)

Danke für die Antworten!

Da ich mich nicht so sehr mit Linux befasse, hatte ich an sowas garnicht gedacht... :/

Naja, jedenfalls habe ich das ganz erstmal per Update-Funktion zum laufen gebracht, d.h. ich habe nicht "komplett.intallation" sondern "update" gewählt.Wusste garnicht das dies geht. Reparieren ging nicht...habe da nix passendes gefunden an befehlen. Hätte ich ein Backup gehabt, so wöre was drin gewesen aber so. Die Wiederherstellen-Funktion (das mit dem Systemzeitpunkt oder so ähnlich) hatte mir immer gute Hilfe geleistet, aber diesmal...sie stand mir nicht zur Verfügung.

Allerdings musste ich feststellen das es mit dem Update nicht so richtig klappte. Alle Links zu den Programmen waren zwar noch da, aber es kamen dauernd Fehlermeldungen wie "nicht implementiert", wenn man z.B. in Outlook eine neue Mail schreiben wollte.

Habe es dann schließlich alles neu gemacht. Und das nach guten zwei Jahren ohne Fehler und Probleme. Okay, ausser bei Überlastung oder -taktung. Will meinen guten 700Mhz Rechner  nicht so stressen. Für PS6.0 und Illustrator 10.0 reichts voll aus, und die Buchstaben in Office schreiben sich auch mit 3Ghz nicht schneller...

Also thx nochmal für die Antworten und einen schönen Tag noch...


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo!


			
				metalgear hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und wie ist das eingentlich mit Linux' Kompatibilität zu NTFS - mal ganz zu Schweigen von den Rechten?


Gut schauts aus. 
Allerdings habe ich beim schreiben auf NTFS Partitionen noch nicht viel getestet..... ich meine mich aber erinnern zu können dass Dennis bisher noch keine Probleme hatte.
Aber was für Rechte?
Wenn Du irgend ein Verzeichnis auf Windows frei gibst, interessiert es Linux nicht..... Linux lässt sich gleich die gesamte Partition/HDD anzeigen, bzw. kann auf diese auch zugreifen. ^^
Unter Windows hingegen werden Dir ja nur die Freigaben angezeigt. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Juli 2006)

*Linux / NTFS*

Zum Thema Linux & NTFS:
http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/


----------

